# Long-terming in Europe with a pacemaker



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've been long-terming for a couple of years tho we're currently back in our home for a few months. 

Hubby is to have a pacemaker fitted soon, we hope. 

I'm sure there are others long-terming with a pacemaker and I'd be very grateful for any insights, advice, do's and don'ts. 

I did read it's possible to send back log data from the pacemaker via smartphone. I mentioned it to the consultant, telling him of our lifestyle, so he's investigating. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## forthpilot (Jul 7, 2012)

*Pacemaker.*

I had my ICD replaced a couple of months ago. It's basically a pacemaker combined with a defibrillator. The new technology allows all the maintenance to be done on the mobile phone network. Dead easy, and 
only one hospital visit a year. Device is manufactured by Medtronic. It's worth asking your health people the question.
Stewart.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks very much for that Stewart - I particularly like the idea of 1 hospital visit a year!


----------

